

Sunrise Meet – Fast 1-1 scheduling - rkaplan
https://sunrise.am/meet/

======
detaro
currently on the frontpage as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9545627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9545627)

